# ganchos como los de los corpiños



## TheChabon

¿Cómo se le dice en español a este sistema de unión?

http://www.vmmason.co.uk/products.php?product=Hooks_And_Eyes
http://www.wmboothdraper.com/store/...ID=249&zenid=10a6ace6e05567e6ea253f43217b8119

Hay varios tipos, en algunos el gancho va a una pieza de alambre que sobresale en forma de oreja y en otros a un anillo que está directamente cosido todo alrededor en la tela formando una especie de ojal reforzado. 

Saludos y gracias.


----------



## Calambur

TheChabon said:


> ¿Cómo se le dice en español a este sistema de unión?


Humm... buena pregunta. Para mí no tienen un nombre específico. Las veces que he tenido que comprarlos he ido a mercerías y les he descrito (con palabras y haciendo gestos con los dedos) qué era lo que quería: "esos ganchitos que son _así y así_...".


----------



## tesalia

Esos broches los conozco como 'gafetes'.
Saludos.


----------



## Lexinauta

Para mí, siempre han sido *'corchetes'*.


> *corchete.
> *(Del fr. _crochet_, ganchillo).
> *1.* m. Especie de broche, compuesto de macho y hembra, que se hace de alambre, de plata u otro metal y sirve para abrochar algo.
> 
> *corcheta.
> 1.* f. Hembra en que entra el macho de un corchete.


----------



## A n a

En catalán son _gafets_, en castellano ni idea. Edito: según el Termcat son _corchetes_,.


----------



## Pinairun

Corchetes, de toda la vida.


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Como dice Pinairun, corchetes.

Saludos


----------



## Calambur

¡Ajá!, así que 'corchetes'... En cuanto pase cerca de una mercería entraré a pedirlos, a ver si los conocen como tales, y después les cuento.


----------



## oa2169

¿Y estos que adjunto en la imagen también son corchetes macho - hembra?


----------



## tesalia

Qué bueno, hoy he aprendido otro nombre para estos broches: 'corchetes'; sin embargo, como mencioné, yo los conozco como 'gafetes'.


> *Gafete*
> (Del dim. de _gafa_).
> *1. *m. Broche metálico de macho y hembra.
> 
> Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados
> 
> *
> Gafete* (dim. de "gafa") m. _*Corchete de abrochar._
> 
> Diccionario de María Moliner




*Oa*, estos que muestras los conozco como 'broches de presión [para ropa]', uno macho y el otro hembra.

Saludos.


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

oa2169 said:


> View attachment 8349
> 
> ¿Y estos que adjunto en la imagen también son corchetes macho - hembra?


En mi barrio, automáticos.


----------



## Birke

En el mío, _muelles_. O para salir de dudas si te miran sin entender, _corchetes de esos de muelle._


----------



## oa2169

Miren esta página: Allí los llaman botones de gancho y ojo. ¿Dónde los llamarán así?


----------



## Birke

Lo de "ojo" no parece tan raro si se tiene en cuenta el ojete de los zapatos etc . Son muy parecidos en la forma.
http://minuteriametalica.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/04/OJETE-CABeza-plana1.jpg
 
Pero yo desde luego no los he oído llamar así nunca. 

Lo que sí he oído es _botón de resorte_. Y veo que google también.


----------



## jorgema

oa2169 said:


> Miren esta página: Allí los llaman botones de gancho y ojo. ¿Dónde los llamarán así?



Me parece que esa página se ha traducido automáticamente del inglés al español. 

En el Perú, a ese tipo de broches también los llamamos 'corchetes', así que parece que estamos con el uso general. También he escuchado _ganchos _o _broches de gancho_.


----------



## Pinairun

oa2169 said:


> ¿Y estos que adjunto en la imagen también son corchetes macho - hembra?



No, esos son por aquí _cierres automáticos, _pero suele bastar con decir _automáticos_.


----------



## Calambur

No quería volver a intervenir, porque esperaba que lo hiciera *Lexinauta*... pero dado que no aparece (sabrá dios por dónde anda), digo que en el DUE figura -entre otras cosas- *esto*:


> *corchete* (del fr. «crochet», ganchito)
> 1 m. *Broche formado por dos piezas hechas de alambre, de las cuales una tiene un gancho y la otra un asa o presilla donde se engancha aquél. Ô Gafete. Þ Encorchetar.
> 2 De esas dos piezas, la que tiene el gancho.
> *3 (ant.) Antiguo funcionario de justicia encargado de prender a los delincuentes. *Alguacil. *


Es decir: los corchetes, _prendían _(como los ganchitos del hilo...).
Una asociación de ideas, nada más...


----------



## A n a

oa2169 said:


> ¿Y estos que adjunto en la imagen también son corchetes macho - hembra?



Remaches.


----------



## Janis Joplin

Por acá, si vas a una mercería pides broches hembra y macho.


----------



## utrerana

Por aquí los conocemos como corchete ( macho y hembra). Y coincido con ana que lo de la imagen son remaches.


----------



## jorgema

A n a said:


> Remaches.



En el Perú, remaches llamamos a los permanentes, que ya no se pueden abrir, como por ejemplo los que se ponen en las costuras de los jeans.


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

jorgema said:


> En el Perú, remaches llamamos a los permanentes, que ya no se pueden abrir, como por ejemplo los que se ponen en las costuras de los jeans.


Para mí también son esos los remaches.


----------



## Pinairun

utrerana said:


> Por aquí los conocemos como corchete ( macho y hembra). Y coincido con ana que lo de la imagen son remaches.



¿Remaches? 
Por _remache _entendemos esto por aquí.


----------



## 0scar

En la cajita dice Broches de Gancho (marca "Emperatriz") nº 10. 

Los corchetes son estos [ ] y los únicos que conocen la palabra son los profesores y estudiantes de matemáticas.


----------



## Calambur

Pinairun said:


> ¿Remaches?
> Por _remache _entendemos esto por aquí.


Los 'remaches' del enlace por aquí también se llaman 'remaches', y aunque se usan para cosas diferentes (que no para la ropa) encierran la misma idea que los 'remaches' que suelen verse en los botones de los pantalones de loneta/jean: son piezas remachadas que no se pueden abrir y cerrar (en realidad, se pueden 'abrir'... destruyéndolas).

-------

Por si a alguien le interesa:


> Del DUE.
> *remachar *(de «macho»)
> *1 *tr. Golpear la cabeza de un clavo ya clavado, para introducirlo todavía más.
> 
> *2 *Doblar a golpes la punta de un clavo ya clavado para que no se salga.
> 
> *3 *Golpear o presionar la punta de un remache después de pasado para hacer cabeza en ella y que quede fijo. Þ Roblar, roblonar. Ó Desroblar.
> 
> *4 *Poner remaches en algo.


-------
Disculpen, pero no encuentro la manera de que la cita aparezca con el mismo cuerpo que el resto del mensaje, y el sistema no me permite modificar el formato.


----------



## ninux

Gracias por la instructiva pregunta.
Yo antes pensaba que los corchetes eran solo estos


----------



## Pinairun

ninux said:


> Gracias por la instructiva pregunta.
> Yo antes pensaba que los corchetes eran solo estos



Esos son _grapas_. Y se ponen con grapadora.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Pinairun said:


> Esos son _grapas_. Y se ponen con engrapadora. en México



El idioma español es vasto, ¿no?
Y como no se precisa para dónde, confirmo que en México es broche... de ahí desabrochar.

(¿Por qué rayos todavía existen en los corpiños/brasieres?  ¡Ya se inventó el velcro!)


----------



## Pinairun

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> El idioma español es vasto, ¿no?
> Y como no se precisa para dónde, confirmo que en México es broche... de ahí desabrochar.
> 
> (¿Por qué rayos todavía existen en los corpiños/brasieres?  ¡Ya se inventó el velcro!)



Por aquí ya no se usan corpiños. Salvo en los trajes regionales.


----------



## Canela Mad

Pinairun said:


> Por aquí ya no se usan corpiños. Salvo en los trajes regionales.



Creo que en el Cono Sur, un corpiño es un sujetador. Que confirme un nativo


----------



## Calambur

Canela Mad said:


> Creo que en el Cono Sur, un corpiño es un sujetador. Que confirme un nativo


Por aquí un *corpiño *es un *corpiño *o un *sostén*. Hay algunos que llevan ganchitos (ahora sé que son 'corchetes', aunque no creo que quienes venden corpiños les den ese nombre), y otros, los 'deportivos', que están hechos en una sola pieza sin gancho alguno.

He leído que *Pinairun* dice que 'por allí' ya no se usan. Una decisión muy inteligente, digo yo, porque ¡vaya que es incómodo el trapejo ese!... Pero a mí no me afecta la cuestión. Hago lo mismo que con la RAE: ignoro todo mandato que considero desacertado, y hace años que no uso sostén.


----------



## Pinairun

Calambur said:


> Por aquí un *corpiño *es un *corpiño *o un *sostén*. Hay algunos que llevan ganchitos (ahora sé que son 'corchetes', aunque no creo que quienes venden corpiños les den ese nombre), y otros, los 'deportivos', que están hechos en una sola pieza sin gancho alguno.
> 
> He leído que *Pinairun* dice que 'por allí' ya no se usan. Una decisión muy inteligente, digo yo, porque ¡vaya que es incómodo el trapejo ese!... Pero a mí no me afecta la cuestión. Hago lo mismo que con la RAE: ignoro todo mandato que considero desacertado, y hace años que no uso sostén.



Vamos a tener que estandarizar el idioma.
Porque "por aquí" llamamos _corpiño _a la pieza negra con tirantes que lleva esta _neska_. Se ajusta al cuerpo por medio de un cordón que se cruza por la parte delantera. Y no lleva corchetes, ni ganchos, ni nada de eso.

El sostén o sujetador, ese sí, aún está de actualidad, salvo excepciones, claro.


----------



## Calambur

Pinairun said:


> Vamos a tener que estandarizar el idioma.
> Porque "por aquí" llamamos _corpiño _a la pieza negra con tirantes que lleva esta _neska_. Se ajusta al cuerpo por medio de un cordón que se cruza por la parte delantera. Y no lleva corchetes, ni ganchos, ni nada de eso.


¡Ay!, caramba. Se me pasó el detalle (lo conocía, pero me olvidé). Los corpiños a los que haces referencia son los que en galego se llaman _xustillos _¿no?
Por aquí un corpiño es esto.


----------



## Pinairun

Calambur said:


> ¡Ay!, caramba. Se me pasó el detalle (lo conocía, pero me olvidé). Los corpiños a los que haces referencia son los que en galego se llaman _xustillos _¿no?
> Por aquí un corpiño es esto.



Sí, xustillos. En español, justillo, que también.

Yo ya lo tenía claro, pero solo quería marear un poco...


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

No olviden, para marear un poco más, el _brasier_.

(a.k.a. _El montacargas_ entre los amigotes bromistas)


----------



## ninux

Para volver al hilo me parece que corpiño también en Chile es el sostén como en Argentina.
Y los corchetes, sí, son las grapas y la (en)grapadora es la corchetera

Saludos y gracias por la interesante discusión.


----------



## Colchonero

Adelaida Péndelton said:


> En mi barrio, automáticos.



Sí, señor, automáticos: así los nombraba mi madre, que era modista. No lo recordaba,


----------



## Calambur

Colchonero said:


> Sí, señor, automáticos: así los nombraba mi madre, que era modista.


Por aquí cierres o broches a/de presión.


----------



## A n a

Calambur said:


> Pero a mí no me afecta la cuestión. Hago lo mismo que con la RAE: ignoro todo mandato que considero desacertado, y hace años que no uso sostén.



, .


----------

